# Fake bottom in paludarium?



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

I am planning on building a paludarium very soon and was wonder what the benefits of a fake bottom to the land areas are?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Drainage is one thing, just like any other vivarium. 
Also it increases the water volume wich makes it easier to keep clean, I would definitely use a fale bottom


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

So you let the water sit beneath the land areas?

This will be my first proper paludarium build so want to make sure I do it right.


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

yes, we do. If we didn't, we would soon have a soggy-soil mess on our hands.


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

frog dude said:


> yes, we do. If we didn't, we would soon have a soggy-soil mess on our hands.


even if you make the water and land areas water tight so the water cannot pass to the land side (if that rambling makes sense!)

I would quite like a fairly deep substrate on the land area but dont have a lot of depth to play with in the tank itself


----------



## VenomR00 (Apr 23, 2010)

Nothing is water tight lol. I tried to do that a long time ago with a concept for a 56g I have and put silicone everywhere however over a month's time the water leaked through the silicone and just destroyed my area's. Just try to remember that water will get through wood, silicone, titebond, and just about anything which is why we try using false bottoms to help prevent that.

Plus think about when you mist the water will over time get to the bottom and it will just sit and make the soil unusable.


----------



## patm (Mar 21, 2004)

You could make it water-tight by siliconing a piece of glass to separate the land area, but even if the water portion stays separate from the land, you'd still end up with water from misting, splash, etc. water logging your land section if you don't use a false bottom.

-Pat


----------



## phender (Jan 9, 2009)

You don't have to use an eggcrate false bottom. You could use gravel, hydrotron, or feather rock. The later would be my choice.


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

thanks for the advice - I will know better when my terrarium arrives (stupid company sent the wrong one so have to wait longer)

I have found out some large pieces of mopani wood that I had from an aquarium and have started thinking about the shape I want the water area to make


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

sjames86 said:


> even if you make the water and land areas water tight so the water cannot pass to the land side (if that rambling makes sense!)


If you wanted to do a rainforest-like setup and you plan on either hand misting or a misting system, eventually the water from those mists will build up at the bottom from lack of drainage and will over saturate the soil.


----------



## sjames86 (Dec 17, 2012)

yes it will be a high humidity enclosure.

I have ordered my egg crate 

It will eventually house a large male crested gecko and some FB toads.


----------

